# 2006 interior lights won’t turn off after closing door



## Demon_GTO13 (Dec 2, 2017)

I bought a 2006 gto and when I bought it the dome switch was off, I switched it to “DOOR” and my lights didn’t turn off even after closing the door. Any idea what It could be?


----------



## designerron (Feb 8, 2016)

The dome lamp is set to stay on for about 30 seconds after the doors are closed. However, it can be programmed to remain on for a preset time after the ignition is turned off.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Also, the dome light switch is 3 position: OFF, DOOR, and ON.
Are you sure you didn't go to the ON position?

Larry


----------

